# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Ngắm sắc tím hoa oải hương Tân Cương - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

Nếu mùa xuân người ta muốn đến La Bình (Vân Nam) ngắm hoa cải thì mùa hè không ít người lại hướng về Tân Cương khi mà thung lũng Y Lê bước vào mùa oải hương tím ngát.


Không chỉ có các nước Châu Âu như Anh, Pháp mới có những cánh đồng trải dài sắc tím hoa oải hương mà thung lũng Y Lê của tỉnh Tân Cương cũng là nơi có bạt ngàn hoa oải hương.Mùa hè là quãng thời gian mà sắc tím của hoa oải hương trải đều trên những cánh đồng của thung lũng Y Lê. Nơi đây được xem như miền đất hoa oải hương tại Trung Quốc.


Có người nói: “Chưa đến Tân Cương thì không biết Trung Quốc rộng, chưa đến Y Lê thì không biết Tân Cương đẹp”. Quả vậy, thung lũng Y Lê đẹp nhờ có sự tô điểm dịu dàng từ sắc tím của những cánh đồng hoa oải hương. Từ năm 1964, giống hoa oải hương bắt đầu được đem từ Châu Âu về ươm trồng tại Tân Cương. Kể từ đó đến nay thung lũng Y Lê đã có 46 năm lịch sử phát triển với nghề ươm trồng loài hoa tím biếc lãng mạn này.


Diện tích trồng loại hoa này tại Y Lê lên tới 20.000ha, đưa địa danh này trở thành một trong bốn nơi có diện tích trồng hoa oải hương lớn nhất thế giới. Có người cho rằng hoa oải hương mang hàm ý là sự nghi ngờ, nhưng người Trung Quốc lại nói hoa oải hương hàm chứa ý nghĩa “chờ đợi tình yêu”. Một phần vì ý nghĩa đó, một phần vì khung cảnh lãng mạn của thung lũng bạt ngàn hoa mà cứ mỗi độ hè về nhiều người lại muốn đến Y Lê để chìm mình trong sắc tím hoa oải hương.Mùa hoa tháng 6, thung lũng Y Lê như được khoác lên mình một chiếc áo màu tím.


Nếu như được cùng người bạn yêu đến đây vào mùa hoa, cùng nắm tay đi dạo trong biển hoa tím, dưới bầu trời nắng trong xanh, hít sâu vào lồng ngực hương thơm oải hương hẳn cảm giác đó sẽ hạnh phúc và lãng mạn lắm thay.

_Nguồn : Báo mới_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## Mituot

Choáng ngợp trong sắc tím ^^
Đến đây chụp ảnh cưới thì đúng là nhất
Màu tím lại còn tượng trưng cho sự chungthuyr nữa chứ

----------

